# Yucatan Peninsula in July



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

How is the weather in the Yucatan Peninsula in July? Does it get uncomfortable in the interior at the archeological sites? Are the beach front hotels always getting a breeze? Does it rain most days and when. What is the best way to dress to stay mobile? Any advice would be appreciated. We want to take along things that work and leave behind things that will not be used. I presume if I take my semi professional video camera that this might be a burden even if I leave it in a hotel room, or not? It is not important to me but seems to be to my wife. I don't need any distractions or preoccupations. I don't mind "looking" like a tourist at all. Thanks. The weather reports seem to be only reporting the mid to high 30s grados as the high in most places lately.

Yucatan Peninsula and Veracruz
Palenque [Mayan Ruins]
Chetumal
Laguna de Bacalar
Playa del Carmen
Tulum
Cozumel
Cancun
Isla Mujeres
Xcaret
Xel-Ha
Merida
Chichen Itza
Cenotes
Campeche
Villa Hermosa
Veracruz


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes it will be hot and humid, mid 80's. Rains a lot of days .. in the afternoon but sometimes all day, but not many days. Shouldn't be that crowded at the ruins or cenotes, there are lots around Chichen Itza, most mexicans are at the beach where it cooler.
Xel-Ha is pretty cool. Leave lots of time to explore Merida ... the market and colonial district .. the best city on you list of must see .. very european


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> How is the weather in the Yucatan Peninsula in July? Does it get uncomfortable in the interior at the archeological sites? Are the beach front hotels always getting a breeze? Does it rain most days and when....


I love Cancun and the entire Yucatan peninsula. If weather is important to you, this is not the time of year to go. It's the hurricane season and they get hit often and sometimes severely.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*July*



DNP said:


> I love Cancun and the entire Yucatan peninsula. If weather is important to you, this is not the time of year to go. It's the hurricane season and they get hit often and sometimes severely.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


We have paid for a private tour that my wife's dance class instructor arranged with an all inclusive package with beachfront resort hotels and all passes to the architectural sites and breakfast buffet included for $14,000 pesos on a 40 seat private coach. We could not pass it up and have a few friends going. The hotel in Merida is close to El Centro and my wife's niece lives there. I think it is 2 nights there. The only night there is no stopover is on the way there for the 15 days we will be gone.

If it rains we will most likely have to cancel the outdoor tours or reschedule but cannot expect to slow it down as there is a timeline to follow. I will possibly need to take a couple of rain ponchos then and waterproof shoes. Thanks for the advise. 

It will be hot and humid which might cause a rash problem. What would be a counter measure to consider?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> We have paid for a private tour that my wife's dance class instructor arranged with an all inclusive package with beachfront resort hotels and all passes to the architectural sites and breakfast buffet included for $14,000 pesos on a 40 seat private coach. We could not pass it up and have a few friends going. The hotel in Merida is close to El Centro and my wife's niece lives there. I think it is 2 nights there. The only night there is no stopover is on the way there for the 15 days we will be gone.
> 
> If it rains we will most likely have to cancel the outdoor tours or reschedule but cannot expect to slow it down as there is a timeline to follow. I will possibly need to take a couple of rain ponchos then and waterproof shoes. Thanks for the advise.
> 
> It will be hot and humid which might cause a rash problem. What would be a counter measure to consider?


Just go for it. You're going to love it. I'm envious. What a great deal you got!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

The cenotes are cool and clear, because they come up from underground. 

Second the vote for Xel-Ha. It's wonderful to spend the entire day snorkeling, if you like.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> We have paid for a private tour that my wife's dance class instructor arranged with an all inclusive package with beachfront resort hotels and all passes to the architectural sites and breakfast buffet included for $14,000 pesos on a 40 seat private coach. We could not pass it up and have a few friends going. The hotel in Merida is close to El Centro and my wife's niece lives there. I think it is 2 nights there. The only night there is no stopover is on the way there for the 15 days we will be gone.
> 
> If it rains we will most likely have to cancel the outdoor tours or reschedule but cannot expect to slow it down as there is a timeline to follow. I will possibly need to take a couple of rain ponchos then and waterproof shoes. Thanks for the advise.
> 
> It will be hot and humid which might cause a rash problem. What would be a counter measure to consider?




Alan, I do not know what dates you will be on this adventure but I do know from about the 15th. of July to the 15th. of August school is on vacation and many Mexican families vacation at every beach in Mexico, meaning it can be crowded at the playas.......I also know that the weather monthly averages in Merida are :

Rain=6.4"
Humidity=93%
Highs=94.5
Lows=72
Adv. Rain Days=12.9


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Alan, I do not know what dates you will be on this adventure but I do know from about the 15th. of July to the 15th. of August school is on vacation and many Mexican families vacation at every beach in Mexico, meaning it can be crowded at the playas.......I also know that the weather monthly averages in Merida are :
> 
> Rain=6.4"
> Humidity=93%
> ...


Thanks for the info.

We arrive on the 13th of July in the area. It will be nice to see the beaches crowded as compared to deserted.


----------



## JeffS (Jul 11, 2011)

I like to go to the ruins early in the morning before the crowds show up. Depending where you're staying you may be able to get in earlier yet. I generally rains evfery day in the noonish on time. 
Beat the heat. Get there early and enjoy other areas such as a cenote in the afternoon when it gets hot.
We actually enjoy the heat but good planning for a cenote of pool works out well.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In my opinion the coolest place in the Yucatan Peninsula is around Progreso where the wind blows off the water for a nice sea breeze.................


----------



## JeffS (Jul 11, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> In my opinion the coolest place in the Yucatan Peninsula is around Progreso where the wind blows off the water for a nice sea breeze.................


I totally agree! The breeze starts about 9-10am and strengthens all day. Anywhere along the northern coast of Yucatan is great!


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

DNP said:


> I love Cancun and the entire Yucatan peninsula. If weather is important to you, this is not the time of year to go. It's the hurricane season and they get hit often and sometimes severely.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum[/
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Belizegirl said:


> DNP said:
> 
> 
> > I love Cancun and the entire Yucatan peninsula. If weather is important to you, this is not the time of year to go. It's the hurricane season and they get hit often and sometimes severely.
> ...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Alan , I was in Mexicali last week and yes it is hot but not Yucatan hot, Dry Mexicali hot is nothing like 98% Humid Yucatan hot.....


----------



## JeffS (Jul 11, 2011)

There is nothing better that the Yucatan during the summer on the beach. Today Michigan is 94 degrees and 100% humidity! I"ll take a day on the beach in Yucatan any day compared to Michigan in the summer and I live on the St. Clair River.


----------



## JeffS (Jul 11, 2011)

Check out Yucatan-Life.com for some insight into the Yucatan.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Alan , I was in Mexicali last week and yes it is hot but not Yucatan hot, Dry Mexicali hot is nothing like 98% Humid Yucatan hot.....


I understand the dry hot weather. That is why I was inquiring about Yucatan's heat plus the humidity. I was in Trinidad for the summer years back and the humidity was stifling even though the daytime highs were about 90F or slightly less, nights slightly less. I got rashes and mold or something between my toes and a heat rash between my legs after awhile. 

Only once did I get a rash between my legs in Mexicali one summer and learned how to avoid this from then on. I wear very loose cotton shorts and no undies and shower several times a day and change my clothes often when outside in the summer and keep the house around 83F and go in and out many times during the day and night. I drink a garafon of water about every week and a couple Coke Light everyday. If I feel weak I usually am lacking sodium so go get a bag of potato chips.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Me thinks you are sharing a little too much info about rashes,mold and undergarments my friend, all I wanted to relate it is stifling hot inland Yucatan Peninsula during the summer months...suerte y paz


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Me thinks you are sharing a little too much info about rashes,mold and undergarments my friend, all I wanted to relate it is stifling hot inland Yucatan Peninsula during the summer months...suerte y paz


The morning news said the afternoon high will be 112F today. Time to discard my undergarments as I go traveling around town. I am off to get a machaca burrito at the joint under a steel shade roof now for $15.00 pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> The morning news said the afternoon high will be 112F today. Time to discard my undergarments as I go traveling around town. I am off to get a machaca burrito at the joint under a steel shade roof now for $15.00 pesos.


Yikes! Take care of yourself, Alan, and don't let yourself get dehydrated. Right now in Mexico City it's 61ºF., gray and gloomy, with an 80% chance of rain, and after reading your post, I won't complain any more about how cold I am .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Yikes! Take care of yourself, Alan, and don't let yourself get dehydrated. Right now in Mexico City it's 61ºF., gray and gloomy, with an 80% chance of rain, and after reading your post, I won't complain any more about how cold I am .


Would ya'll believe that in MINNEAPOLIS it was 92F, with 90% humidity, yesterday?

Because it was. Started out around 65, cloudy, then the second the clouds broke, the temp shot up to 90 within an hour and a half.

The coolest it got all night was 81F.

Now it's about 75F and muggy--going to storm. Again.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

But it's a dry heat......LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> But it's a dry heat......LOL


For me, any heat over 95º is *HOT*, dry or wet! That's why I live where I do in Mexico.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

I've only been in Yucatan in the wintertime, but the hotter days I did encounter were pretty killer. I'm English though, so that's hardly suprising!

I just bought a house in Merida and am planning to head over there in a month or two. I'm gambling I'll get used to the heat before I cook! 

When it comes to places to visit, I definitely preferred Uxmal to Chichen Itza because of the heavy touristification of the latter. Uxmal also has more interesting ruins, the curved pyramid is amazing, and the 'stepped' hillside you can walk up is great. A nightmare to get back down though! I didn't really like Cancun all that much. Isla Mujeres was nice, if a bit touristy. Tulum was great.

There are a *tonne* of other sites within driving distance of Merida worth visiting. Dzibilchaltun was nice. The cenotes are great too. I'm still suspicious of the fish in them, but the locals seem to claim they're native! 

I'd definitely recommend staying in Merida for a while, it's a lovely city and lots of things worth visiting close by, especially if you're interested in the Archaeological sites like me.

adam.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

adamathefrog said:


> I've only been in Yucatan in the wintertime, but the hotter days I did encounter were pretty killer. I'm English though, so that's hardly suprising!
> 
> I just bought a house in Merida and am planning to head over there in a month or two. I'm gambling I'll get used to the heat before I cook!
> 
> When it comes to places to visit, I definitely preferred Uxmal to Chichen Itza because of the heavy touristification of the latter. Uxmal also has more interesting ruins, the curved pyramid is amazing, and the 'stepped' hillside you can walk up is great. A nightmare to get back down though!


I've only spent time in Merida in January, some years ago. I dealt with the heat by rising early and doing my touring of archaeological sites in the morning, when it was pleasantly warm. After comida was the perfect time to take a loooong nap, during the stifling heat of the middle of the day. After sunset it cooled off nicely, and I even needed to wear the shawl I'd bought in the market. I would never consider living there all year around, but I wish you the best of luck with your new house. You could go native and string a nice hand-woven hammock in your bedroom as many locals do.

I totally agree that Uxmal is a much more interesting site than Chichén Itzá. It's not overrun with tourists, the Puuc architectural style is subtle and quite unlike anything else I've seen in Mexico, and in general being there transports you back to another time. I liked it so much that I went back in the evening to see the sound-and-light show, very evocative and well-worth the visit. It was neat to see the ruins by moonlight. I also enjoyed exploring the series of smaller sites that lay between Merida and Uxmal: Kabah, Sayil, Xlapak and Labná. When I was there, they were only partly restored, which added to their charm and made them excellent subjects for my camera. Wow, I think I've talked myself into a return visit, maybe next January!


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> You could go native and string a nice hand-woven hammock in your bedroom as many locals do.
> 
> I also enjoyed exploring the series of smaller sites that lay between Merida and Uxmal: Kabah, Sayil, Xlapak and Labná. When I was there, they were only partly restored, which added to their charm and made them excellent subjects for my camera. Wow, I think I've talked myself into a return visit, maybe next January!


Oh, there's no way I could have survived in Merida without a hamaca! I actually have one here in the UK but I've never found anywhere to hang it. I can't sleep in it but my fiancé and her family all sleep in them every night (despite owning beds!). It certainly seems to help with the heat at night.

I've visited lots of sites and the only one that I was disappointed in was Chichen Itza. I'm glad they made that one the world heritage site though, as it would have ruined Uxmal!

Give me a poke if you get back to Merida. The only things I miss when I'm there are Custard and speakers of the English language!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

adamathefrog said:


> Oh, there's no way I could have survived in Merida without a hamaca! I actually have one here in the UK but I've never found anywhere to hang it. I can't sleep in it but my fiancé and her family all sleep in them every night (despite owning beds!). It certainly seems to help with the heat at night.
> 
> I've visited lots of sites and the only one that I was disappointed in was Chichen Itza. I'm glad they made that one the world heritage site though, as it would have ruined Uxmal!
> 
> Give me a poke if you get back to Merida. The only things I miss when I'm there are Custard and speakers of the English language!


With practice you should pick up the knack of sleeping in a hammock. I wonder if there are _hamacas matrimoniales_. 

That's a good point about Uxmal not being made a World Heritage Site. I wonder what criteria are used.

I'll let you know if my newly-conceived plan to return to Merida actually bears fruit. But be warned that I speak American, not proper British English  .


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

[Deleted]...Uxmal was made a World Heritage Site in 1996..and Chicken Itza eight years earlier in 1988......

I can only guess they are referring to Chicken Itza being made a Wonder of the World a year or so ago...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

:focus:

Alan, I want to share something I read on a blog, somewhere in the vastness of the internet.

It was written by a woman who had moved to the Yucatan, and had taken pains to become acquainted with a group of the indigenous women in the smaller villages in from the coast.

They were talking, one day, about how strange it seemed to them that the gringos all seemed to build their homes on the beaches when possible.

To their minds, the reason for staying in the jungle was that the thick canopy protected you from the beating sun, the wind in the trees cooled you, and the richness of the foods that the jungle offered far outshone those of the sea, which you had to bear the heat of the sun and the temper of the sea to collect.

It was such a different point of view for me that it's stayed with me, ever since I read it. Food for thought, no?


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> :focus:
> 
> They were talking, one day, about how strange it seemed to them that the gringos all seemed to build their homes on the beaches when possible.
> 
> To their minds, the reason for staying in the jungle was that the thick canopy protected you from the beating sun, the wind in the trees cooled you, and the richness of the foods that the jungle offered far outshone those of the sea, which you had to bear the heat of the sun and the temper of the sea to collect.


There's so much of this kind of practical knowledge that's dropped out of the public conciousness in the modern world, right?

The Maya tended not to build their cities next to the coast (only Tulum, IIRC), perhaps because of availability of water, but perhaps also because of the jungle canopy's cooling effect.

My fiancé reports that our house is much cooler than her parents' because it's got trees on both sides, and the other doesn't.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The first week in the Yucatan Peninsula has been very moderate weather wise. Nothing above 35 grados. The most severe weather was the first day in Chiapas but still not above about 38 grados. The rain seems to come most days around 5PM for a short while sometimes with thunder and lightening. We are seen a lot and eating WAY too much. I feel very happy to be here and have enjoyed the other Mexican vactioners company and friendliness. The kids sure enjoy the beach and lagoon theme parks. The jacuzi at the hotel in Chetumal had 26 people in it and was only about 12 ft circular. I will post a photo later.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Today we will be heading back to San Luis Potosi from Veracruz. Answering my own question about the hot humid weather in the area in July I would say it was very comfortable especially on the beach locations. The places we stayed were very interesting and we saw a lot of different things. Everthing was well planned and we all got lots of different local foods which varied from place to place. Nothing seemed too expensive anywhere except at the large hotels were food and drinks were greatly over priced, we avoided them from the start.

Campeche city was a pleasant surprise and we enjoyed being there even in the evening downpours. Merida was a bit of a dissapointment because of the very narrow sidewalks and the overall run down appearance of the place.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for your updates, Alan. I was wondering how your tour went!


----------

